# nVidia TV-Out

## zinion

Hallo!

Ich habe ja jetzt meine FX5900 am Laufen und wollte auch den TV-Out nutzen. Ich habe mich nach folgender Anleitung gerichtet, da mit diese Konfiguration am meisten zusagt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122823

Leider bleibt mein Fernseher jedoch schwarz. 

Ich habe auch mal nvtv emerged. Den Server kann ich mit 

```
/etc/init.d/nvtv start
```

 starten. Doch wenn ich 

```
nvtv
```

 tippe sagt er nur 

```
No supported video cards found
```

Und da konnte ich hier zwar Leute mit demselben Problem finden aber keine Lösung.

edit: Auf der Konsole funzt der TV-Out.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Vielleicht sagt die dies zu.

----------

## Anarcho

Oder das hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247151

----------

## zinion

Naja, das sind ja wieder Lösungen, wo ich einen zweiten X-Server starten muss..  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

In meinem Thread am Ende ist habe ich ne xorg.conf gepostet die beides kann, also ein Layout für TwinView und ein (bzw. 2) für die beiden getrennten X-Server.

----------

## zinion

Oh hab ich nicht so gecheckt. Danke schön.

----------

## ahorn

Vielleicht für mich noch mal ganz langsam  :Razz: 

Ich hab schon einige sachen durchprobiert, mit einem oder zwei xservern mit twinview (crt,tv) und ohne (mit 2 monitoren).

Vielleicht stell ich mich auch zu blöd an..

Ich hab ein 19" und son Medion TV-Gerät. Den 19" benutz ich mit 1152x768@100 und das soll auch bei 2 geräten so bleiben. Nun würde mich es nicht stören DVDs o.a. über den CRT zu gucken, aber der besseren Seite von mir ist das zu klein und unbequem. Also DVDs lieber auf dem 60Hz Fernseher in einer kleinen Auflösung (k.a. was man da nimmt)

Ich hatte es soweit hinbekommen das ich über F7 & F8 zwischen den Desktops wählen konnte und die Auflösungen und Hertzzahlen richtig waren. Hatte nur ein Problem der Fernseher steht weit hinter mir und ich seh nicht, was ich eingebe bzw. Mausbewegungen und und und ... und die LIRC-MOUSE mag auch net so mit dem 2. xserver daher war die Lösung zwar schon, aber unpraktikabel. Über twinview liefs schlecht: Das System hängt sich auf, die Auflösungen und Hertzzahlen stimmen nicht, so das auf dem CRT oder TV das Bild gar nicht oder kaum annehmbar dargestellt wurde. Vielleicht kann sich ja einer mal meine xorg.conf ansehen und mir ein paar tipps geben.

Wie gesagt, ich hätte gerne CRT 1152x786@100 und der TV kann nur 60Hz also 640x480@60 oder so

```

Section "Files"

 RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

 FontPath "unix/:-1"

 ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection    

Section "Module"

 Load "dbe"

 Load "extmod"

 Load "freetype"

 Load "glx"

 Load "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

 Identifier "Generic Keyboard"

 Driver     "keyboard"

 Option     "CoreKeyboard"

 Option     "XkbRules"  "xorg"

 Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

 Option  "XkbLayout" "de"

 Option  "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

 Identifier "Configured Mouse"

 Driver  "mouse"

 Option  "CorePointer"

 Option  "Device"  "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option  "Buttons"               "7"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

#Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "LIRC-Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/lircm"

        Option      "Protocol" "IntelliMouse"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

 #Option  "DigitalVibrance"  # <i>

 #Option  "PageFlip"   "True" 

 #Option  "Dac8Bit"   # [<bool>]

 Option  "NoLogo"   "True" 

 Option  "Overlay"   "true"

 #Option  "UBB"    # [<bool>]

 #Option  "Stereo"   # [<bool>]

 #Option  "BlueLine"   # [<bool>]

 #Option  "WindowFlip"   "True" 

 #Option  "SWcursor"   # [<bool>]

 Option  "HWcursor"   "false"

 #Option  "VideoKey"   # <i>

 Option  "NvAGP"    "3"

 #Option  "PixmapCacheLines"  # <i>

 #Option  "IgnoreEDID"   # [<bool>]

 #Option  "NoDDC"    # [<bool>]

 #Option  "ConnectedMonitor"  "CRT, TV"

 #Option  "TVStandard"   "PAL-G"

 #Option  "TVOutFormat"   "SVIDEO"

 Option  "NoRenderAccel"  "false"

 Option  "RenderAccel"   "true"

 #Option  "CursorShadow"   "true"

 #Option  "CursorShadowAlpha"  "64"

 #Option  "CursorShadowXOffset"  "4"

 #Option  "CursorShadowYOffset"  "2"

 #Option  "UseEdidFreqs"   # [<bool>]

 #Option  "FlatPanelProperties"  # <str>

 #Option  "UseInt10Module"  # [<bool>]

 #Option  "SwapReady"   # [<bool>]

 #Option  "TwinView"   "True"

 #Option  "TwinViewOrientation"  "Clone"

 #Option  "SecondMonitorHorizSync"  "30-50"

 #Option  "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  "60"

 #Option   "MetaModes" "1280x960,1024x768; 1152x864,1024x768; 1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480;"

 #Option  "MetaModes" "1152x864,800x600@1152x864"

 #Option  "IgnoreDisplayDevices"   "TV"

 #

 Identifier "NV AGP"

 Driver  "nvidia"

 VendorName "NVidia"

 BoardName "GeForce4 Ti 4200"

 #BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier "Monitor0"

 VendorName "Gericom"

 ModelName "DX-997"

 HorizSync 20-150

 VertRefresh 20-160

        #HorizSync  30-50

        #VertRefresh  60

 Option  "DPMS"

 Modeline  "640x480" 41.26   640  664  720  808   480  480  482  510  -HSync  -VSync

 Modeline  "800x600" 68.94   800  840  928 1080   600  600  602  638  -HSync  -VSync

 Modeline  "1152x864" 167.83  1152 1240 1448 1824   864  864  868  919  -HSync  -VSync

 ModeLine "1024x768" 115.5 1024 1056 1248 1440 768 771 781 802  -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

 Identifier "Screen AGP"

 Device  "NV AGP"

 Monitor  "Monitor0"

 DefaultDepth 24

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth  8

  #Modes           "800x600" "640x480"

  Modes  "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth  16

  #Modes           "800x600" "640x480"

  Modes  "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth  24

  #Modes           "800x600" "640x480"

  Modes  "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 EndSubSection

# Option "TVStandard"  "PAL-G"

# Option "TVOutFormat"  "COMPOSITE"

# Option "TVOverScan"  "1.0"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

 Identifier "AGP Nvidia"

 Screen   "Screen AGP"

 InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"

 InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

 InputDevice     "LIRC-Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

 Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

 #Option  "Composite" "Enable"

 Option  "RENDER" "Enable"

Endsection

```

Falls jemand noch was zu meiner xconf ergänzen will, was zbsp peformance steigern würde, würde ich mich freuen  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank,

----------

## zinion

Hast du es mal mit der oben genannten config probiert?

----------

## ahorn

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat linuxpeter beide geräte auf 800x600, dies möcht ich ja nicht, auch gehe ich davon aus, dass beide auf 60Hz laufen, da keine Modelines in der config zu sehen sind.

```
 Option "MetaModes" "800x600,800x600" 
```

Diese MetaModes Option ist der Schlüssel zu meinem Problem, ich hab bloß keine ahnung wie ich den richtig einstelle  :Neutral: 

----------

## zinion

Von metamodes weiss ich nicht. Aber bei der config sind nicht beide Monis auf 800x600! Sie sind unterschiedlich. Ich poste dir mal meine...ist aber etwas unaufgeräumt. Das einzige, was ich zu der oben genannten geändert habe ist, daß ich den TwinView als Standard habe.

```

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

och 

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV"

    HorizSync 30-50

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-75

    VertRefresh 50-150

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier             "NV2"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    BusID            "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option "TVoutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier             "NV2_twin"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    BusID            "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option "TVoutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "NVIDIA"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-0"

    #Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"     

    #Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    #BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen_TV"

    Device "NV2"

    Monitor "TV"

    DefaultColorDepth 16

   

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen_Twin"

    Device "NV2_twin"

    Monitor "TV"

    DefaultColorDepth 16

   

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen_CRT"

    Device      "NVIDIA"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

            Depth       16

            Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

            ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    #        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

            

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "twinview"

    Screen 0 "Screen_CRT"

    Screen 1 "Screen_Twin" RightOf "Screen_CRT"

    #Screen "Screen_Twin"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen_CRT"

    #Screen 1 "Screen_TV" RightOf "Screen_CRT"   

    #Screen 1 "Screen_CRT"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "tv_out"

    #Screen 0 "Screen_CRT"

    #Screen 1 "Screen_TV" RightOf "Screen_CRT"

    Screen 0 "Screen_TV"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## ahorn

Hui die ist wirklich unaufgeräumt  :Wink: 

Funktioniert die config über den Twinview-Option Befehl?

Sieht so aus, als ob du mehere Monitore in x definierst und dann mit mehreren layouts arbeitest °_°

irgendwie blick ich da nicht richtig durch!

anyway, ich versuchs heut mal mit deiner, ist ja auch nvidia  :Smile: 

----------

## zinion

Ich habs auch erst net kapiert aber eigentlich ist es ganz einfach - das ServerLayout was ganz oben steht wird automatisch gestartet, die anderen kannste mit Parameter starten.

----------

## Linuxpeter

@ahorn: Beide Monitore haben unterschiedliche Frequenzen,

Comp.-Monitor 85 Hz und TV 60.

Modlines brauchst du bei Xorg nicht mehr.

----------

## ahorn

wie komm ich sonst auf meine 100Hz? Wenn ich die Modeline weglasse sind 85Hz aktiv und das sind mir zu wenig. Auch dachte ich, dass man das Problem über Metamodes lössen könnte.

Noch was anderes: Bei eurer config definiert ihr doch mehrere layouts und monitore - kann ich nun für jedes gerät modelines zuweisen (falls das noch notwendig ist)?

bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen tv und crt gleichzeitig durchzuprobieren, der glühwein hat mich geschafft, werd's aber nacher in angriff nehmen!

----------

## Linuxpeter

```

VertRefresh 100-100

```

----------

## ahorn

Das klappt leider so nicht. 85-100 ist das höchste der Gefühle wo der X anspringt - natürlich nur mit 85Hz  :Sad: 

HorizSync ist auf 30-98 eingestellt.

atm hab ich über die modeline h91.5KHz und v99.6Hz

----------

## ahorn

es klappt jetzt mit beiden geräten nach der obigen config. nur hängt sich alles beim verlassen von x auf.

----------

